

Absurdly, people are still making money promising tickets to space... - noduerme
http://www.guardianangelmotorsports.com/blog/2011/11/15/guardian-angel-takes-raceinto-space

======
russell
I still have my reservation on Pan Am from the 1964 worlds fair.

